# perdóname o perdóneme



## Ms Missy

Greetings to all.  Could someone please explain the different usages of _perdóname_ and _perdóneme._  Are the two interchangeable or is there a subtle difference in meaning depending on the context or circumstances? 

Many thanks!


----------



## david13

Hi Missy,

The difference is that _perdóname_ is second person informal imperative, while _perdóneme_ is second person formal imperative.

I hear (and say) ¿Perdón? much more frequently than either _perdóname_ or _perdóneme. _In general, I think _perdóneme_ is the better choice, as it is the more polite form.

Hoping this helps,

*David*


----------



## Innês

_Perdóneme_ refers to the subject "Usted", whereas _Perdóname_ to "Tú". _Usted_ is usually used in Spanish in a more formal and polite context. _Tú_ in a more colloquial one. 

However, if what you are translating is southamerican Spanish, you must remember that _Usted_ is used extensively -formal and colloquially.


----------



## david13

Innês said:


> _Perdóneme_ refers to the subject "Usted", whereas _Perdóname_ to "Tú". _Usted_ is usually used in Spanish in a more formal and polite context. _Tú_ in a more colloquial one.
> 
> However, if what you are translating is southamerican Spanish, you must remember that _Usted_ is used extensively -formal and colloquially.



Hi, Innês,

Neither el tuteo nor el voseo are colloquial forms. They are informal, more intimate forms of address. When I was in South America (Uruguay and Argentina, to be specific), all friends and most people I interacted with on a recurring basis related to me on a _tu a tu_ level. 

For the rest, you are entirely right. Your post is much clearer than my original post; much easier and more direct to say "usted" in place of "second person formal singular"!  Thanks for that. 

_*David*_


----------



## Ms Missy

Many thanks, David and Innes.  This explanation is very helpful.  (I always hear _perdóname_ when I'm watching the telenovelas and someone is asking for forgiveness, so I wondered why they never said _perdóneme)._

Thanks again,
Missy


----------



## fizzy_soda

How did *perdón* come into play? I know it is so much quicker to say, especially in sudden circumstances that might need you to say it, but does it have a prescriptive grammar rule... or is it solely something that people say?


----------



## Ivy29

Ms Missy said:


> Greetings to all. Could someone please explain the different usages of _perdóname_ and _perdóneme._ Are the two interchangeable or is there a subtle difference in meaning depending on the context or circumstances?
> 
> Many thanks!


 
It is a request and the polite usage is the imperative
(Tú) me perdonas) a mi = perdóname. Se pierde la (S) al colocarlo en posición enclítica el pronombre átono ME.
Usted/él me perdone a mi = Perdóneme.

Ivy29


----------



## xOoeL

Ivy29 said:


> It is a request and the polite usage is the imperative
> (Tú) me perdonas) a mi = perdóname. Se pierde la (S) al colocarlo en posición enclítica el pronombre átono ME.
> Usted/él me perdone a mi = Perdóneme.
> 
> Ivy29



Derrapas... 

Son las formas del imperativo:
Perdon*a* tú
Perdon*e* usted. (Esta no es propia, sino que es la misma que la del presente del subjuntivo)

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?IDVERBO=perdonar0

Un saludo


----------



## lazarus1907

fizzy_soda said:


> How did *perdón* come into play? I know it is so much quicker to say, especially in sudden circumstances that might need you to say it, but does it have a prescriptive grammar rule... or is it solely something that people say?


Perdón is a noun (=forgiveness), and it is extensively used to mean "excuse me". Notice this:

(Le pido) perdón = I am sorry
Perdón = excuse me
Perdone = excuse me (polite in Spain)
Perdóname = forgive me
Perdóneme = forgive me (polite in Spain)

Perdona and perdone are the imperative forms of perdonar.


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> Derrapas...
> 
> Son las formas del imperativo:
> Perdon*a* tú
> Perdon*e* usted. (Esta no es propia, sino que es la misma que la del presente del subjuntivo)
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?IDVERBO=perdonar0
> 
> Un saludo


 
*No hay derrape*. Es clásico el uso de USTED  siendo un tratamiento de segunda, con las flexiones de 3a. persona singular y de cualquier verbo.

Ivy29


----------



## xOoeL

¿Entiendes por qué lo dije?

Dijiste que "perdóname" viene de poner "me" detrás de "perdona*s*", cuando no es así.  Así que sí hay derrape .

Un saludo .

PD: Vamos, pero que no pasa nada, que todos nos equivocamos (especialmente yo)


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> ¿Entiendes por qué lo dije?
> 
> Dijiste que "perdóname" viene de poner "me" detrás de "perdona*s*", cuando no es así. Así que sí hay derrape .
> 
> Un saludo .
> 
> PD: Vamos, pero que no pasa nada, que todos nos equivocamos (especialmente yo)


 
ES BIEN SABIDO que el presente se puede usar TAMBIÉN como cortesía, el pretérito imperfecto = me podías recibir, 
ME PERDONAS (tú)
ME DISCULPAS (tú)
Usted me perdona.

Así con el presente de subjuntivo = espero  que (tú) me entiendas., y USTED me entienda Cuando se SUPRIME la 'S' es bien difícil saber cuál es cuál en posición ENCLÍTICA el pronombre átono ME.

Al decir me perdonas me refiero a TI. ( tú) = Perdóname) o perdóneme USTED/él

Feliz tarde

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> Así con el presente de subjuntivo = espero  que (tú) me entiendas., y USTED me entienda Cuando se SUPRIME la 'S' es bien difícil saber cuál es cuál en posición ENCLÍTICA el pronombre átono ME.
> 
> Al decir me perdonas me refiero a TI. ( tú) = Perdóname) o perdóneme USTED/él



_Subjuntivo:
tú me perdones
usted me perdone

Imperativo:
perdóname
perdóneme_

Para que veas la diferencia, sin pronombre:

_Subjuntivo:
tú perdones
usted perdone

Imperativo:
perdona
perdone_ 

Son tiempos distintos, de modos distintos, si bien es cierto que la forma de usted del imperativo se toma del subjuntivo, *no ocurre así con la forma de tú.

*Ocurre que en el imperativo el pronombre va detrás de la forma verbal, mientras que en el subjuntivo delante, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que dices.


----------



## xOoeL

Mira que no me gusta discutir, pero me estás contando unos rollos...

Dime quién usa hoy en día los pronombre enclíticos en formas distintas del imperativo, el gerundio o el infinitivo.

Dime también quién te ha dicho que, cuando se hacía, se quitaba la ese de la segunda persona.



> -Carillo, ¿quiére*s*me bien?
> -Zagala, sábelo Dios.
> -Pues sepamos quánto a quién.
> -Vida mía, como a vos.


Gracias .


----------



## Ivy29

Cuando se SUPRIME la 'S' es bien difícil saber cuál es cuál en posición ENCLÍTICA el pronombre átono ME. 

*MODO INDICATIVO ( presente)*

*Yo me perdono*
Tú me perdonas
él me perdona.

Si traslado el pronombre átono ME a una posición enclítica ( posterior al verbo) PERDONA*S*ME. PERDÓNAME.  (INDICATIVO) ¿ cómo distingues con el IMPERATIVO : Perdóname tú ??????

*Es claro* que el MODO indicativo es distinto que el modo IMPERATIVO. El uso del Indicativo es válido también para pedir/solicitar excusas.

*MODO IMPERATIVO*

Perdona tú  Perdóname tú
Perdone él ( usted) perdóneme él ( usted).

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> Mira que no me gusta discutir, pero me estás contando unos rollos...
> 
> Dime quién usa hoy en día los pronombre enclíticos en formas distintas del imperativo, el gerundio o el participio.( infinitivo)
> 
> Dime también quién te ha dicho que, cuando se hacía, se quitaba la ese de la segunda persona.
> Si conjugas perdonar MODO INDICATIVO (presente).
> me perdonas (tú)
> Me perdona (él, usted)
> si trasladas el pronombre átono ME a posición enclíticas ( tú)
> Perdona*s*me =( perdóname).
> PRESENTE INDICATIVO:
> Vamosnos = vámonos. pág 26 Los pronombres átonos OLGA FERNÁNDEZ SORIANO
> 
> IMPERATIVO = Sentados= sentaos se elimina la 'D'.
> 
> IMPERATIVO perdona tú/perdone él/usted ( no necesita) No veo (S).
> 
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> (Tú) me perdonas) a mi = perdóname. Se pierde la (S) al colocarlo en posición enclítica el pronombre átono ME.


No te bajas del burro, ¿eh? _Perdóname_ es, clarísimamente, una forma del imperativo con dos pronombres enclíticos. Lo que tú te has empeñado en demostrar es que se trata de una forma de presente con pronombres enclíticos con una supresión de la consonante -s-. Esto no solo no se recoge en *ninguna* gramática moderna para el presente, sino que además no se usa desde la Edad Media.

Según tu explicación, los imperativos no existen, ¿no? Son todos presentes con pronombres enclíticos, y la RAE está cometiendo una bufonada incluyendo esas formas como propias. Me parece lógico.

"Dígotelo" de nuevo: "Paréceme" que te estas colando.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> No te bajas del burro, ¿eh? _Perdóname_ es, clarísimamente, una forma del imperativo con dos pronombres enclíticos. Lo que tú te has empeñado en demostrar es que se trata de una forma de presente con pronombres enclíticos con una supresión de la consonante -s-. Esto no solo no se recoge en *ninguna* gramática moderna para el presente, sino que además no se usa desde la Edad Media.
> 
> Según tu explicación, los imperativos no existen, ¿no? Son todos presentes con pronombres enclíticos, y la RAE está cometiendo una bufonada incluyendo esas formas como propias. Me parece lógico.
> 
> "Dígotelo" de nuevo: "Paréceme" que te estas colando.


 
VAMOSNOS es IMPERATIVO ???

Paréceme lógico es IMPERATIVO???
Me perdonas/Perdóname
Entonces te pregunto cómo es la posición enclítica de 'me pareces' INDICATIVO.????
Cuál es la posición enclítica de ME en me perdonas???? INDICATIVO.
O es que no se puede trasladar el pronombre reflexivo átono ME a una posición ENCLÍTICA.???
O es que *me perdonas ( INDICATIVO)* tiene que ser por vía de mandato/orden. Me perdonas es lo más leido y escuchado o perdóname
Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> VAMOSNOS es IMPERATIVO ???



Sí, porque el verbo "ir", tiene excepcionalmente una forma del subjuntivo ("vamos" en lugar de "vayamos") usada con sentido exhortativo (imperativo):

DPD, "ir":
Como resto de su antiguo valor de subjuntivo, la forma _vamos_ se emplea, con más frecuencia que _vayamos_, con finalidad exhortativa: «_Vamos, Johnny, vamos a casa que es tarde_».

Y en el caso de "vámonos" sí desaparece la "s", porque:

DPD, "pronombres personales átonos":
Delante del enclítico _nos_ se pierde obligatoriamente la _-s_ de la primera persona del plural del subjuntivo usado con valor de imperativo (subjuntivo exhortativo); así, _dejemos + nos = dejémonos_ (no _dejémosnos_): «_Dejémonos de cuentos_».

También se pierde la "-s" cuando se añade "-se" u "-os" y la "-d" cuando se añade "-os". No se pierde la "-s" cuando se añade "-me".


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Sí, porque el verbo "ir", tiene excepcionalmente una forma del subjuntivo ("vamos" en lugar de "vayamos") usada con sentido exhortativo (imperativo):
> 
> DPD, "ir":
> Como resto de su antiguo valor de subjuntivo, la forma _vamos_ se emplea, con más frecuencia que _vayamos_, con finalidad exhortativa: «_Vamos, Johnny, vamos a casa que es tarde_».
> 
> Y en el caso de "vámonos" sí desaparece la "s", porque:
> 
> DPD, "pronombres personales átonos":
> Delante del enclítico _nos_ se pierde obligatoriamente la _-s_ de la primera persona del plural del subjuntivo usado con valor de imperativo (subjuntivo exhortativo); así, _dejemos + nos = dejémonos_ (no _dejémosnos_): «_Dejémonos de cuentos_».
> 
> También se pierde la "-s" cuando se añade "-se" u "-os" y la "-d" cuando se añade "-os". No se pierde la "-s" cuando se añade "-me".


 
*Siento disentir*. Una cosa es ser y otra USAR como. *Vámonos* es indicativo y se usa en vez del SUBJUNTIVO VAYAMOS. Pero NO ES. Así como hay sustantivos que actúan como adjetivos = salón comedor, Pedro es abogado, atributo del sujeto. Abogado sigue siendo SUSTANTIVO y vámonos INDICATIVO.

*Te pregunto a ti* : cómo colocas el pronombre átono ME, posición enclítica, en me perdonas, me pareces, me odias, etc.?????​*Vamos* es muy distinto a vámonos ( vale recordar que NOS incluye al hablante), el uso del exhorto es al oyente u oyentes.
ES más una *invitación* cordial que un *exhorto.*
*En el IMPERATIVO el pronombre de uso canónico  son los  tónicos  Tú, él, nosotros vosotros y ellos.*

Ivy29​


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Sí, porque el verbo "ir", tiene excepcionalmente una forma del subjuntivo ("vamos" en lugar de "vayamos") usada con sentido exhortativo (imperativo):
> 
> DPD, "ir":
> Como resto de su antiguo valor de subjuntivo, la forma _vamos_ se emplea, con más frecuencia que _vayamos_, con finalidad exhortativa: «_Vamos, Johnny, vamos a casa que es tarde_».
> 
> Y en el caso de "vámonos" sí desaparece la "s", porque:
> 
> DPD, "pronombres personales átonos":
> Delante del enclítico _nos_ se pierde obligatoriamente la _-s_ de la primera persona del plural del subjuntivo usado con valor de imperativo (subjuntivo exhortativo); así, _dejemos + nos = dejémonos_ (no _dejémosnos_): «_Dejémonos de cuentos_».
> 
> También se pierde la "-s" cuando se añade "-se" u "-os" y la "-d" cuando se añade "-os". No se pierde la "-s" cuando se añade "-me".


 
*Me gustaría me ilustraras cuándo no se elimina la 'S' cuando se traslada el enclítico ME a posición enclítica. Me perdonas = perdónasme*.?????

Ivy29


----------



## xOoeL

Ivy29 said:


> *Te pregunto a ti* : cómo colocas el pronombre átono ME, posición enclítica, en me perdonas, me pareces, me odias, etc.?????
> 
> 
> Ivy29​



Te respondo yo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2568108&postcount=14
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2569458&postcount=17

Y te lo repito, como para los parvulitos: "Caca, eso no de dice"

Haz el ejercicio mental de procesar la información que te llega al leer, por favor, y no insistas más:
- *NO* se colocan enclíticos en el presente (aunque sean sugerencias, peticiones, ruegos o lo que te de la gana)
- Aunque se hiciera actualmente, *NO* se quitaría la ese ("S") de la segunda persona.  Se diría: "¿Perdónasme*?" (="¿Me perdonas?")

Un saludo .


* Y si no te suena bien es porque no vives en la Edad Media  (o no has leído bastante).  Ya te puse un ejemplo de esta construcción *ocho *mensajes atrás.


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> Te pregunto a ti: cómo colocas el pronombre átono ME, posición enclítica, en me perdonas, me pareces, me odias, etc.?????



Yo no lo coloco, porque los enclíticos en el presente son un arcaísmo que no se usa actualmente. Si quisiera sonar intencionadamente anticuado, diría: "perdónasme", "parécesme", "ódiasme".

No sólo lo digo yo, lo decía por ejemplo Larra:
-¿*Conoceisme*, don Bellaco, portero de los infiernos y hablador que Dios no perdone? ¿*Conoceisme*? ¿O habéis menester todavía que os abra yo los ojos con el puño?
[...]
-Hacedlo, Abenzarsal, hacedlo -gritó don Enrique fuera de sí-, *quitaisme* un peso horrible.
(Sin tilde, porque entonces la regla de acentuación era diferente)



> Vamos es muy distinto a vámonos ( vale recordar que NOS incluye al hablante), el uso del exhorto es al oyente u oyentes.
> ES más una invitación cordial que un exhorto.
> En el IMPERATIVO el pronombre de uso canónico  son los  tónicos  Tú, él, nosotros vosotros y ellos.



Eso no tiene nada que ver, la única diferencia entre "vamos" y "vámonos" es la misma que entre "ir" e "irse", no tiene nada que ver con incluir al oyente (ambas lo incluyen, porque son *1.ª persona* plural).

El hecho de que se diga "valor exhortativo" tampoco indica que sea necesariamente un exhorto, es una manera de decir que es donde se usaría el imperativo, y el imperativo se usa par órdenes, pero también para invitaciones (cordiales o no) y consejos. Como bien sabes, para la forma de imperativo de nosotros, se usa el presente del subjuntivo (come (tú), comamos (nosotros)), con el verbo "ir" ocurre que en estos casos es normal usar "vamos" en lugar de "vayamos" (con o sin el "-nos", que si está presente elimina la "s") por ser una forma antigua del subjuntivo que ha quedado fijada ahí.

Ahora te pregunto yo a ti: ¿Qué crees que es más parecido a "vámonos a pasear", "paseamos" o "paseemos"?


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> Mira que no me gusta discutir, pero me estás contando unos rollos...
> 
> Dime quién usa hoy en día los pronombre enclíticos en formas distintas del imperativo, el gerundio o el infinitivo.
> 
> Dime también quién te ha dicho que, cuando se hacía, se quitaba la ese de la segunda persona.
> 
> Gracias .


 
*LOS PARTICIPIOS no usan enclíticos*. *Vámonos* no es IMPERATIVO, nos incluye al hablante. ámasme ??? no sabía que no se quita la '(S)' pero como tú estás tan seguro,dásme una fuente que diga que la traslación de ME como enclítico en el presente de INDICATIVO como me perdonas, me amas, vamos (+NOS) conserva la 'S'. Te agradecería .

Ivy29


----------



## xOoeL

Consulta el Corpus de la RAE o léete un libro ambientado en la Edad Media.  Todos te hemos puesto ejemplos ya .

No puedes decir "dasme" para pedirme fuentes, pues es imperativo, y el imperativo es "da", no "das".

Un saludo a todos .


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> *Vámonos* no es IMPERATIVO


Pero se usa con valor de imperativo:





> la forma _vamos_ se emplea, con más frecuencia que _vayamos,_ con finalidad exhortativa; la forma de subjuntivo _vayamos,_ con este sentido, ha quedado casi relegada a la lengua literaria.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Crescent

Jellby said:


> Sí, porque el verbo "ir", tiene excepcionalmente una forma del subjuntivo ("vamos" en lugar de "vayamos") usada con sentido exhortativo (imperativo):



Buenos días a todos. 

Me cuesta seguir toda su conversación ya que hay unos puntos de gramática que todavía no entiendo, y que me parecen muy complicados, pero sólo quería hacer una pequeña preguntita, ya que ahora yo estoy un poco confundida cuanto al imperativo:
Yo siempre he pensado que la forma ''nosotros'' tomaba el subjuntivo para el imperativo. Es decir, por ejemplo, el verbo ''comer'' sería: ''Comamos!'' y no ''comemos!'' en imperativo.

Y ahora estoy un poco asombrada por lo que afirma Jellby - que efectivamente se dice ''vamos'' y no ''vayamos''. 
Pero, para ''tú'' - es ''Vaya'', y no ''va'', sí?  Entonces...cómo funcciona la lógica detrás de ''vamos'' y no ''vayamos''? 

Aiii.., todos estos maticez de lenguas! 


P.S. Perdóneme, Lazarus - me parece que yo escribía mi mensaje mientras que usted escribió el suyo, y resulta que usted ya ha contestado a mi pregunta un poco estúpida, sin yo lo supiera. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Soy Yo

Imperativo: Habla / Hablad (con sus negativos del subjuntivo: no hables / no habléis. No es que se haya dejado una "s" debido a la adición del pronombre enclítico porque no hay pronombre enclítico en esta construcción. La "s" no está por otra razón, la cual es que el imperativo (tú) singular no tiene "s." 

Imperative: perdona / perdonad [tú / vosotros]

Así que [por analogía] cuando agregas el pronombre al imperativo de perdonar (perdona) no estás dejando una "s" porque nunca hubo una "s" para dejar.


----------



## Soy Yo

Crescent said:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Y ahora estoy un poco asombrada por lo que afirma Jellby - que efectivamente se dice ''vamos'' y no ''vayamos''.
> Pero, para ''tú'' - es ''Vaya'', y no ''va'', sí?  Entonces...cómo funcciona la lógica detrás de ''vamos'' y no ''vayamos''?


 
Hola Crescent: El imperativo singular (tú) del verbo *ir *no es "vaya" sino "ve". Es irregular. "Vaya" es el mandato para Ud. que viene del presente de subjuntivo, tercera persona singular.


----------



## Jellby

Crescent said:


> Yo siempre he pensado que la forma ''nosotros'' tomaba el subjuntivo para el imperativo. Es decir, por ejemplo, el verbo ''comer'' sería: ''Comamos!'' y no ''comemos!'' en imperativo.



Exacto, para todas las formas que no existen propiamente en el imperativo (o sea, todas excepto para "tú", "vos" y "vosotros", que sí tienen su forma propia de imperativo).

Se me olvidaba, como dice Soy Yo, también se usa el presente del subjuntivo para todas las personas (incluidas "tú", "vos" y "vosotros") cuando la oración imperativa es negativa.



> Y ahora estoy un poco asombrada por lo que afirma Jellby - que efectivamente se dice ''vamos'' y no ''vayamos''.
> Pero, para ''tú'' - es ''Vaya'', y no ''va'', sí?  Entonces...cómo funcciona la lógica detrás de ''vamos'' y no ''vayamos''?



Ésa es una peculiaridad del verbo "ir" únicamente. Antiguamente el presente del subjuntivo se usaba con las formas "vamos" y "vayamos", hoy en día sigue siendo posible usar "vamos" *para este uso imperativo del presente subjuntivo*, mientras que "vayamos" se usa casi solo en lengua literaria. Por el contrario, cuando el subjuntivo se usa propiamente como subjuntivo, sólo es posible el uso de "vayamos" (_quiero que nos vayamos de aquí_, _quiero que nos vamos de aquí_). Esto sólo ocurre para la forma de 1.ª persona plural (nosotros).

Para "tú" no es "vaya" ni "va", es "ve", que es su forma propia de imperativo (el presente de indicativo es "vas", el presente de subjuntivo es "vayas").


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> Te respondo yo:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2568108&postcount=14
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2569458&postcount=17
> 
> Y te lo repito, como para los parvulitos: "Caca, eso no de dice"
> 
> Haz el ejercicio mental de procesar la información que te llega al leer, por favor, y no insistas más:
> - *NO* se colocan enclíticos en el presente (aunque sean sugerencias, peticiones, ruegos o lo que te de la gana)
> - Aunque se hiciera actualmente, *NO* se quitaría la ese ("S") de la segunda persona. Se diría: "¿Perdónasme*?" (="¿Me perdonas?")
> 
> Un saludo .
> 
> Como los párvulos soy más generoso que tú en cuanto la caca. No me has contestado :
> 1- vámonos es INDICATIVO. o es IMPERATIVO??
> 2- Los PARTICIPIOS no admiten enclisis.
> 3- Me perdonas , necesita de una orden un mandato, exhorto para que se produzca, si el que la pide es afectado o receptor de la acción de otro. Sería mejor una súplica.
> 4- Si se permite en *nos vamos* pero no *en me perdonas*, cuál es la regla siendo ambos de INDICATIVO.
> 
> *Me* explicas con fuentes serias las *r**azones* ya que tu juego de párvulos es lo que más sabes hacer.
> 
> Saludos
> Ivy29


----------



## Crescent

Soy Yo said:


> Hola Crescent: El imperativo singular (tú) del verbo *ir *no es "vaya" sino "ve". Es irregular. "Vaya" es el mandato para Ud. que viene del presente de subjuntivo, tercera persona singular.



Eeks! Perdón, perdón, perdón!!  Por supuesto que usted tiene razón, y por supuesto que.. lo que dije fue una tontería grande, pero es que.. me pongo muy confundida con todo esto..los imperativos y los subjuntivos.. a veces.  
Y también, me suelen decir mis amigos españoles: Oh?... Vaya! O algo así. Y yo sé que ''vaya'' en este caso es sólo una interjección, pero todavía tengo ganas de encontrar una traducción al inglés, por esta palabra.. no sé por qué. 
Muchas gracias por su correción muy amable, y intentaré no cometer más estupideces en el futuro, aunque no lo prometo.


----------



## Soy Yo

fizzy_soda said:


> How did *perdón* come into play? I know it is so much quicker to say, especially in sudden circumstances that might need you to say it, but does it have a prescriptive grammar rule... or is it solely something that people say?


 
"Perdón" no es un verbo sino un sustantivo. Cuando dices "Perdón" se entiende "Te/Le pido perdón." Lo estás suprimiendo todo menos la palabra más importante "Perdón."

Perdona + me = Perdóname (Perdóname tú.) ("Perdona" es un verbo, a veces le decimos "mandato familiar".

Perdone + me = Perdóneme (Perdóneme Ud.) ("Perdone" es un verbo, a veces le decimos "mandato formal.")


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Pero se usa con valor de imperativo:


 
PERO sigue siendo INDICATIVO en su desinencias y posición de enclisis en vámonos. Una cosa es que se use COMO y otra que su estructura es INDICATIVO presente.

Ivy29


----------



## Soy Yo

Jellby said:


> Ésa es una peculiaridad del verbo "ir" únicamente. Antiguamente el presente del subjuntivo se usaba con las formas "vamos" y "vayamos", hoy en día sigue siendo posible usar "vamos" *para este uso imperativo del presente subjuntivo*, mientras que "vayamos" se usa casi solo en lengua literaria. Por el contrario, cuando el subjuntivo se usa propiamente como subjuntivo, sólo es posible el uso de "vayamos" (_quiero que nos vayamos de aquí_, _quiero que nos vamos de aquí_). Esto sólo ocurre para la forma de 1.ª persona plural (nosotros).
> quote]
> 
> La forma vamos es *hoy* la primera persona del plural del presente de indicativo. [...] pero *en el español medieval y clásico era, alternando con vayamos, forma de primera persona del plural del presente de subjuntivo*: «Si vos queréys que vamos juntos, pongámoslo, luego, por obra» (Daza Antojos [Esp. 1623]). Como *resto de su antiguo valor de subjuntivo*, la forma vamos se emplea, con más frecuencia que vayamos, con finalidad exhortativa
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Yo no lo coloco, porque los enclíticos en el presente son un arcaísmo que no se usa actualmente. Si quisiera sonar intencionadamente anticuado, diría: "perdónasme", "parécesme", "ódiasme".
> 
> No sólo lo digo yo, lo decía por ejemplo Larra:
> -¿*Conoceisme*, don Bellaco, portero de los infiernos y hablador que Dios no perdone? ¿*Conoceisme*? ¿O habéis menester todavía que os abra yo los ojos con el puño?
> [...]
> -Hacedlo, Abenzarsal, hacedlo -gritó don Enrique fuera de sí-, *quitaisme* un peso horrible.
> (Sin tilde, porque entonces la regla de acentuación era diferente)
> 
> 
> 
> Eso no tiene nada que ver, la única diferencia entre "vamos" y "vámonos" es la misma que entre "ir" e "irse", no tiene nada que ver con incluir al oyente (ambas lo incluyen, porque son *1.ª persona* plural).
> 
> El hecho de que se diga "valor exhortativo" tampoco indica que sea necesariamente un exhorto, es una manera de decir que es donde se usaría el imperativo, y el imperativo se usa par órdenes, pero también para invitaciones (cordiales o no) y consejos. Como bien sabes, para la forma de imperativo de nosotros, se usa el presente del subjuntivo (come (tú), comamos (nosotros)), con el verbo "ir" ocurre que en estos casos es normal usar "vamos" en lugar de "vayamos" (con o sin el "-nos", que si está presente elimina la "s") por ser una forma antigua del subjuntivo que ha quedado fijada ahí.
> 
> Ahora te pregunto yo a ti: ¿Qué crees que es más parecido a "vámonos a pasear", "paseamos" o "paseemos"?


 
Sigue siendo INDICATIVO presente, 1a. de plural. Vámonos.
Vámonos a pasear es una PERÍFRASIS verbal .
*Paseamos,* es más musical y más tranquila.
*Dáme la mano*, *con mi novia no es ni siquiera un exhorto, es el tono y timbre de voz que me da la MODALIDAD precisa de sentir o profesarle amor, es más una comunicación no verbal que un exhorto. Yo lo ubico en el indicativo presente. Y jamás la usaría como IMPERATIVO, el AMOR no se ORDENA o se EXHORTA  se SIENTE.*

Ivy29


----------



## Soy Yo

Y si fuera una señora a quien le ayudas a bajar del autobús, la tratarías de Ud. ¿no? ¿Le dirías "Dame la mano, por favor" usando el indicativo con un pronombre enclítico?

Me imagino que le dirías "Deme la mano, por favor."


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> Sigue siendo INDICATIVO presente, 1a. de plural. Vámonos.



No, es una forma antigua de SUBJUNTIVO, que se sigue usando hoy en día, que hace las funciones de IMPERATIVO, ya que no existe el IMPERATIVO de NOSOTROS.



> Y jamás la usaría como IMPERATIVO, el AMOR no se ORDENA o se EXHORTA  se SIENTE.



... lo que demuestra que no entienes de gramática y que ni siquieras sabes lo que es "exhortar":

*modo imperativo*
1. m. Gram. El que manifiesta desinencias exclusivas para denotar mandato, exhortación, ruego o disuasión.

*exhortar*
1. tr. Incitar a alguien con palabras, razones y ruegos a que haga o deje de hacer algo.


----------



## Crescent

Ivy29 said:


> Sigue siendo INDICATIVO presente, 1a. de plural. Vámonos.
> Vámonos a pasear es una PERÍFRASIS verbal .
> *Paseamos,* es más musical y más tranquila.
> *Dáme la mano*, *con mi novia no es ni siquiera un exhorto, es el tono y timbre de voz que me da la MODALIDAD precisa de sentir o profesarle amor, es más una comunicación no verbal que un exhorto. Yo lo ubico en el indicativo presente. Y jamás la usaría como IMPERATIVO, el AMOR no se ORDENA o se EXHORTA se SIENTE.*
> 
> Ivy29



Señores, no veo lo qué es el problema.  Y por qué todavía estamos discutiendo de este tema..
Ivy - lo que dice usted me suena muy bonito y muy romantico, pero tiene que tener en cuenta que la señora gramática española tiene reglas estrictas que hay que seguir, sea el amor o no. 
Quizá sea el timbre y el tono de la voz que cuenta, pero me parece también importante expresarse de una manera correcta según la gramática del idióma en que estás hablando.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Exacto, para todas las formas que no existen propiamente en el imperativo (o sea, todas excepto para "tú", "vos" y "vosotros", que sí tienen su forma propia de imperativo).
> 
> Se me olvidaba, como dice Soy Yo, también se usa el presente del subjuntivo para todas las personas (incluidas "tú", "vos" y "vosotros") cuando la oración imperativa es negativa.
> 
> 
> 
> Ésa es una peculiaridad del verbo "ir" únicamente. Antiguamente el presente del subjuntivo se usaba con las formas "vamos" y "vayamos", hoy en día sigue siendo posible usar "vamos" *para este uso imperativo del presente subjuntivo*, mientras que "vayamos" se usa casi solo en lengua literaria. Por el contrario, cuando el subjuntivo se usa propiamente como subjuntivo, sólo es posible el uso de "vayamos" (_quiero que nos vayamos de aquí_, _quiero que nos vamos de aquí_). Esto sólo ocurre para la forma de 1.ª persona plural (nosotros).
> 
> Para "tú" no es "vaya" ni "va", es "ve", que es su forma propia de imperativo (el presente de indicativo es "vas", el presente de subjuntivo es "vayas").


 
*VAYA* (él, usted) y *VE* tú. en IMPERATIVO para aclarar.

Ivy29


----------



## Crescent

Ivy29 said:


> Sigue siendo INDICATIVO presente, 1a. de plural. Vámonos.
> Vámonos a pasear es una PERÍFRASIS verbal .
> *Paseamos,* es más musical y más tranquila.
> *Dáme la mano*, *con mi novia no es ni siquiera un exhorto, es el tono y timbre de voz que me da la MODALIDAD precisa de sentir o profesarle amor, es más una comunicación no verbal que un exhorto. Yo lo ubico en el indicativo presente. Y jamás la usaría como IMPERATIVO, el AMOR no se ORDENA o se EXHORTA se SIENTE.*
> 
> Ivy29



También me gustaría añadir que, según la gramática española (y por favor - no tenga la idea que finjo saber todo de la grámatica, de hecho la verdad es que sé muy, muy poco), es imposible, lo que sepa yo, que ''vámonos'' sea la forma del indicativo presente, ya que:
- Los pronombres reflexivos (como ''nos'' en este caso) sólo pueden estar después del verbo en tres casos: el gerundio, el infinitivo y el imperativo.
-Y ya que ''nos'' está detrás de ''vámonos'' y no delante, no puede ser indicativo, por esta misma razón. 

Es bien posible que yo me equivoque y que ustedes no estén de acuerdo con lo que afirmo yo, pero he intentado explicar mi punto de visto en mi español que todavía es muy limitado.  Espero que ustedes puedan entenderme a mí y que lo que digo no moleste a nadie


----------



## Ivy29

Crescent said:


> También me gustaría añadir que, según la gramática española (y por favor - no tenga la idea que finjo saber todo de la grámatica, de hecho la verdad es que sé muy, muy poco), es imposible, lo que sepa yo, que ''vámonos'' sea la forma del indicativo presente, ya que:
> - Los pronombres reflexivos (como ''nos'' en este caso) sólo pueden estar después del verbo en tres casos: el gerundio, el infinitivo y el imperativo.
> -Y ya que ''nos'' está detrás de ''vámonos'' y no delante, no puede ser indicativo, por esta misma razón.
> 
> Es bien posible que yo me equivoque y que ustedes no estén de acuerdo con lo que afirmo yo, pero he intentado explicar mi punto de visto en mi español que todavía es muy limitado.  Espero que ustedes puedan entenderme a mí y que lo que digo no moleste a nadie


 
Precisamente ese es mi PUNTO, *vamos* es 1a, persona plural de INDICATIVO  VAMOS no es subjuntivo NI IMPERATIVO, sólo que se usa como IMPERATIVO pero sigue siendo INDICATIVO presente y permite el pronombre átono NOS en posición de ENCLISIS o de sufijo anexo.

A mi me suena ME PERDONAS y Perdóname igual. Los pronombres tónicos del imperativo son : tú, él, nosotros, vosotros, ellos. 

*Vamos* es INDICATIVO, ni siquiera SUBJUNTIVO donde se nutre  el IMPERATIVO en las oraciones negativas y en algunas de sus desinencias.
*El que yo sea médico* no quiere decir que no pueda opinar, este *sea* es un FALSO SUBJUNTIVO pues yo soy MÉDICO.

Ivy29


----------



## Soy Yo

Un poco de plagio nos vendría bien:
Para la primera persona del plural existen dos formas:* vámonos* y* vayámonos.* Cuando *vamos* es presente de indicativo, el pronombre se antepone: *nos vamos a casa*. Cuando es imperativo positivo, lleva el pronombre enclítico: *vámonos.*
*«*No hay que olvidar que la forma *vamos* con valor imperativo procede de *vayamos < (vadamus) *con síncopa de la sílaba medial; mientras que cuando es indicativo procede de *vadimus > vamos.*


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> Consulta el Corpus de la RAE o léete un libro ambientado en la Edad Media. Todos te hemos puesto ejemplos ya .
> 
> No puedes decir "dasme" para pedirme fuentes, pues es imperativo, y el imperativo es "da", no "das".
> 
> Un saludo a todos .


 
Y también es *INDICATIVO vámonos, vamos.*

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> Y también es *INDICATIVO vámonos, vamos.*
> Ivy29


En absoluto.

Indicativo, ¿eh? ¿Y cómo explicas que el señor Seco piense que se trata de un subjuntivo usado con valor imperativo (o exhortativo)? Según él es un subjuntivo de mandato. Según tú es indicativo. No es por insultar, pero si tengo que elegir entre lo que dice el señor Seco (y todos los demás en esta discusión), y lo que dices tú...

Un extracto de la sección sobre el presente de *subjuntivo*:


> *Presente de subjuntivo.
> *[...]
> Del uso del *subjuntivo *de deseo, llamado optativo (Viva España; Ojalá llueva), derivan el exhortativo (Huyamos; *Vamonos *a casa) y el de mandato, cuyas formas sirven de complemento a las dos únicas que son propias del modo imperativo (habla tú, hablad vosotros), para expresar el mandato referido a las personas usted y ustedes: hable usted, hablen ustedes. También se utiliza el *subjuntivo de mandato* en oraciones negativas: no hables (tú), no hable (usted), no hablemos (nosotros)
> 
> Diccionario de dificultades y dudas
> Manuel Seco (RAE)


----------



## Ivy29

Soy Yo said:


> Un poco de plagio nos vendría bien:
> Para la primera persona del plural existen dos formas:* vámonos y vayámonos. *Cuando *vamos* es presente de indicativo, el pronombre se antepone: *nos vamos a casa*. Cuando es imperativo positivo, lleva el pronombre enclítico: *vámonos.*
> *«*No hay que olvidar que la forma *vamos* con valor imperativo procede de *vayamos < (vadamus) *consíncopa de la sílaba medial; mientras que cuando es indicativo procede de *vadimus > vamos.*


 
PERO es el *VAMOS*, indicativo,  el que se usa para el imperativo, ni siquiera es su subjuntivo.
*ME PERDONAS y perdóname* me suenan igual ambas solicitan , piden , suplican perdón. No significa, ni registra en mi cerebro un exhorto, mandato, orden, NI SOMBRA de imperativo. El presente indicativo indica con claridad en sus dos formas PUES no se altera SU LEXEMA o RAÍZ VAMO (S)+nos que procede del INDICATIVO mientras que en subjuntivo e imperativo VAYAMOS.

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> PERO es el *VAMOS*, indicativo,  el que se usa para el imperativo, ni siquiera es su subjuntivo.


Ivy, lee lo que ponen los demás, hazme el favor. En el mensaje número 45 te he puesto un extracto de una gramática de Manuel Seco en la que pone "vámonos" como ejemplo de uso del *presente de subjuntivo* con valor de imperativo.

*Repito: Presente de subjuntivo, no indicativo.*


----------



## Soy Yo

*«*No hay que olvidar que la forma *vamos* con valor imperativo procede de *vayamos < (vadamus) *con síncopa de la sílaba medial; mientras que cuando es indicativo procede de *vadimus > vamos.*


----------



## Ivy29

Soy Yo said:


> Y si fuera una señora a quien le ayudas a bajar del autobús, la tratarías de Ud. ¿no? ¿Le dirías "Dame la mano, por favor" usando el indicativo con un pronombre enclítico?
> 
> Me imagino que le dirías "Déme la mano, por favor."


 
Correcto
Déme ( usted) su mano por favor. 
dáme tu mano si es mi novia. 

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> PERO es el *VAMOS*, indicativo,  el que se usa para el imperativo, ni siquiera es su subjuntivo.


No intentes hacer la norma a partir de una excepción. El imperativo es un modo propio que toma prestadas del *subjuntivo* las formas de las que carece en afirmativa y todas en negativa. No me voy a molestar en darte más explicaciones.



Ivy29 said:


> *LOS PARTICIPIOS no usan enclíticos*. *Vámonos* no es IMPERATIVO, nos incluye al hablante.


Sí es imperativo. Tú mismo acabas de decir que _vamos_ es imperativo, luego _vámonos _también lo es (de ir y de irse respectivamente). Además, ¿qué importa si incluye o no al hablante? Por favor, intenta comprender lo que es un imperativo.



Ivy29 said:


> *Paseamos,* es más musical y más tranquila.
> *Dáme la mano*, *con mi novia no es ni siquiera un exhorto, es el tono y timbre de voz que me da la MODALIDAD precisa de sentir o profesarle amor, es más una comunicación no verbal que un exhorto.*


Paseemos.
Y es _dame_, sin la tilde. Todo lo demás que has dicho, muy bonito, pero me voy a reiterar: intenta comprender lo que es un imperativo.



Ivy29 said:


> *ME PERDONAS y perdóname* me suenan igual ambas solicitan , piden , suplican perdón. No significa, ni registra en mi cerebro un exhorto, mandato, orden, NI SOMBRA de imperativo.


Eres demasiado insistente con lo del exhorto. Bien, en primer lugar esa palabra no existe así. Mira su definición:


> *exhorto**.*
> (1.ª pers. de sing. del pres. de indic. de _exhortar_, fórmula que el juez emplea en ciertos despachos).
> * 1.     * m._ Der._ Oficio que un juez o tribunal dirige a otro recabando auxilio para realizar una diligencia procesal fuera del ámbito de su jurisdicción.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



En segundo lugar, intenta comprender qué es un imperativo. Y por último, el hecho de que a ti te suenen ambas bien no significa que ambas sean correctas. La forma correcta es _perdóname_ y decir _me perdonas_ es enunciar algo, no exhortarlo.


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> *In*Correcto
> D*e*me ( usted) su mano por favor.
> d*e*me tu mano si es mi novia.


----------



## Soy Yo

dame tu mano.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Cuántas gramáticas y autores necesitas ver para convencerte de que no tienes razón?

¿O es que no lees lo que ponemos?

Te pongo otra, para que la leas con detenimiento:





> Estas formas que, morfológicamente coinciden con las del *presente de subjuntivo*, se pueden considerar pertenecientes a un imperativo sintáctico, pues obligan a que los pronombres personales átonos vayan detrás del verbo. Este rasgo [...] justifica, dentro del imperativo, la 1ª persona del plural. Ejemplos: [...] vayamos -> vayámonos, vamos -> *vámonos*.
> 
> Gramática didáctica del español - Leonardo Gómez Torrego.


----------



## xOoeL

Ivy, si es muy fácil.  Lo único que tienes que hacer es admitir que "perdóname" no se deriva de "¿me perdonas?", por mucho que tú los uses para decir lo mismo.

Todo lo demás que hay en este hilo viene de ahí y de las cosas que te has sacado de la manga para apoyar esa teoría.

Un saludo .


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> No intentes hacer la norma a partir de una excepción. El imperativo es un modo propio que toma prestadas del *subjuntivo* las formas de las que carece en afirmativa y todas en negativa. No me voy a molestar en darte más explicaciones.
> 
> 
> Sí es imperativo. Tú mismo acabas de decir que _vamos_ es imperativo, luego _vámonos _también lo es (de ir y de irse respectivamente). Además, ¿qué importa si incluye o no al hablante? Por favor, intenta comprender lo que es un imperativo.
> 
> 
> Paseemos.
> Y es _dame_, sin la tilde. Todo lo demás que has dicho, muy bonito, pero me voy a reiterar: intenta comprender lo que es un imperativo.
> 
> 
> Eres demasiado insistente con lo del exhorto. Bien, en primer lugar esa palabra no existe así. Mira su definición:
> 
> 
> En segundo lugar, intenta comprender qué es un imperativo. Y por último, el hecho de que a ti te suenen ambas bien no significa que ambas sean correctas. La forma correcta es _perdóname_ y decir _me perdonas_ es enunciar algo, no exhortarlo.


 
María MOLINER :

<*6.2. Imperativo
**Se emplea para mandar o, en primera persona del plural, para expresar la decisión de hacer lo que el verbo expresa; son exclusivamente frases de forma directa: ‘¡Ven aquí!’. Pues las indirectas o dependientes de otra oración son oraciones sustantivas de subjuntivo o infinitivo (‘le he mandado que venga [o venir]’).*
A veces, expresa deseo: ‘¡Sé feliz!’.
*Las únicas formas específicas del imperativo son las segundas personas del singular y el plural: ‘Ven aquí. Abrid la puerta’*. Se toman del presente de subjuntivo las otras personas, pero se considera no existente la primera del singular, aunque no esté claro que tenga más derecho a ser considerado imperativo ‘pasemos a otra cosa’ que ‘ande yo caliente’.
En frases negativas también las segundas personas son sustituidas por las del subjuntivo: ‘No te dejes engañar. No salgáis otra vez’. Sin embargo, antiguamente se usaba el imperativo en este caso: ‘¡No salid!’. Y todavía se usa en lenguaje actual coloquial, en forma pronominal: ‘¡No moveos!’.
En los verbos pronominales se suprime la «d» final de la segunda persona del plural del imperativo al adjuntarle el pronombre: ‘Marchaos. Poneos aquí’. (V. el apartado de «formas verbales, forma pronominal».)
Las oraciones en imperativo se escriben con frecuencia con signos de exclamación.
(V. en las formas de expresión del artículo «mandar» en el diccionario las diversas construcciones con que se sustituye el modo verbal imperativo.)
*El imperativo no tiene tampoco diferenciación de tiempos*; por tanto, las mismas formas se emplean para el presente (en realidad futuro inmediato, ya que, lógicamente, la ejecución ha de seguir a la orden) y para el futuro lejano: ‘Dame ese libro. Ven a verme mañana’. (En cuanto al pasado, lógicamente no puede existir forma imperativa. *Sin embargo, el infinitivo compuesto y la forma en «-ra» del pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo tienen un uso que puede llamarse de imperativo retrospectivo.). Recordando que -RA es de origen INDICATIVO.*
(V. el empleo con *valor de imperativo del presente de indicativo, el futuro imperfecto de indicativo, el presente de subjuntivo, el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo y el infinitivo.).*

*Espero que lo entiendas que el PRESENTE de indicativo, el futuro imperfecto de indicativo, presente de subjuntivo y pluscuamperfecto, y el INFINITIVO son formas válidas  usadas como alternativa o con VALOR de imperativo. El tema no es de PRECISIÓN, amigo DUDE, pues todo lo que tenga que ver con el SUBJUNTIVO no lo tiene.*
*Hay muchas lecturas, autores que opinan como yo. *
*Ivy29*


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> Se toman del *presente de subjuntivo* las otras personas, pero se considera no existente la primera del singular, aunque no esté claro que tenga más derecho a ser considerado imperativo ‘pasemos a otra cosa’ que ‘ande yo caliente’.


Ivy: Has escrito más de media docena de mensajes diciendo que vamonos es indicativo y ahora nos dices que hay otros que piensan como tú.

María Moliner lo dice bien claro, léelo:* Presente de subjuntivo.*


----------



## xOoeL

Esa parrafada no prueba nada.

Aunque usaras el presente de indicativo con valor de imperativo (quiero ejemplos  y no vale "vamos" ), no puedes ponerle el enclítico en el español actual, y menos quitarle la "s" de la segunda persona del presente.  Eso demuestra que te equivocas.

Podrás seguir dando vueltas alrededor del tema y desviar la atención hacia otro lado, pero todavía no has negado la mayor (que es el mensaje 14) porque no puedes.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Cuántas gramáticas y autores necesitas ver para convencerte de que no tienes razón?
> 
> ¿O es que no lees lo que ponemos?
> 
> Te pongo otra, para que la leas con detenimiento:


 
CLARO!! que lo leo. ESPERO que asimiles esta :
Pero nadie me ha explicado Vámonos es INDICATIVO, vamos indicativo NI SIQUIERA  subjuntivo'
*6.2. Imperativo
*Se emplea para mandar o, en primera persona del plural, para expresar la decisión de hacer lo que el verbo expresa; son exclusivamente frases de forma directa: ‘¡Ven aquí!’. Pues las indirectas o dependientes de otra oración son oraciones sustantivas de subjuntivo o infinitivo (‘le he mandado que venga [o venir]’).
A veces, expresa deseo: ‘¡Sé feliz!’.
Las únicas formas específicas del imperativo son las segundas personas del singular y el plural: ‘Ven aquí. Abrid la puerta’. Se toman del presente de subjuntivo las otras personas, pero se considera no existente la primera del singular, aunque no esté claro que tenga más derecho a ser considerado imperativo ‘pasemos a otra cosa’ que ‘ande yo caliente’.
En frases negativas también las segundas personas son sustituidas por las del subjuntivo: ‘No te dejes engañar. No salgáis otra vez’. Sin embargo, antiguamente se usaba el imperativo en este caso: ‘¡No salid!’. Y todavía se usa en lenguaje actual coloquial, en forma pronominal: ‘¡No moveos!’.
En los verbos pronominales se suprime la «d» final de la segunda persona del plural del imperativo al adjuntarle el pronombre: ‘Marchaos. Poneos aquí’. (V. el apartado de «formas verbales, forma pronominal».)
Las oraciones en imperativo se escriben con frecuencia con signos de exclamación.
(V. en las formas de expresión del artículo «mandar» en el diccionario las diversas construcciones con que se sustituye el modo verbal imperativo.)
El imperativo no tiene tampoco diferenciación de tiempos; por tanto, las mismas formas se emplean para el presente (en realidad futuro inmediato, ya que, lógicamente, la ejecución ha de seguir a la orden) y para el futuro lejano: ‘Dame ese libro. Ven a verme mañana’. (En cuanto al pasado, lógicamente no puede existir forma imperativa. Sin embargo, el infinitivo compuesto y la forma en «-ra» del pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo tienen un uso que puede llamarse de imperativo retrospectivo.)
(V. el empleo con valor de imperativo del presente de indicativo, el futuro imperfecto de indicativo, el presente de subjuntivo, el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo y el infinitivo.)

*VAMOS no *es ni siquiera  subjuntivo donde se nutre el IMPERATIVO, cuya verdad es que sólo tiene las segundas personas = *Come tú y comed vosotros* ( Gili y Gaya), castizamente NO DEBE considerarse vámonos como IMPERATIVO pues no se unta del subjuntivo que no tiene ni tendrá límites precisos en sus tiempos y aspectos.
Dice Gili Gaya que es el IMPERATIVO una  INTENSIFICACIÓN del SUBJUNTIVO OPTATIVO. LAs otras se distinguen POR SU ENTONACIÓN apenas. Continúa Gili y GAYA el INFINITIVO con la preposición 'A' reemplaza muy expresivamente al IMPERATIVO : ¡á callar!, ¡a dormir!.
Y los usos de los tiempos de indicativo que lo reemplazan con creces.
Si vámonos no es castizamente imperativo, entonces qué es???

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Ivy: Has escrito más de media docena de mensajes diciendo que vamonos es indicativo y ahora nos dices que hay otros que piensan como tú.
> 
> María Moliner lo dice bien claro, léelo:* Presente de subjuntivo.*


 

Vámonos, vamos es INDICATIVO. Y el presente de INDICATIVO se puede usar con valor de IMPERATIVO. PERO son indicativo.
No veo dónde María Moliner dice  que VAMOS y Vámonos son IMPERATIVOS. 

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

Parece que no me has hecho caso, así que haré como tú, voy a repetir lo mismo otra vez:

No intentes hacer la norma a partir de una excepción. El imperativo es un modo propio que toma prestadas del *subjuntivo* las formas de las que carece en afirmativa y todas en negativa. No me voy a molestar en darte más explicaciones.


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Parece que no me has hecho caso, así que haré como tú, voy a repetir lo mismo otra vez:
> 
> No intentes hacer la norma a partir de una excepción. El imperativo es un modo propio que toma prestadas del *subjuntivo* las formas de las que carece en afirmativa y todas en negativa. No me voy a molestar en darte más explicaciones.


 
Recuerda castizamente sólo tiene las segundas personas  ( María Moliner, Gili y Gaya). Vamos es indicativo, vámonos INDICATIVO usado como imperativo pero NO LO ES:Ni siquiera es SUBJUNTIVO. Si el Presente se puede usar como imperativo la enclisis del átono ME es válida y correcta. Pues si algo se puede usar como algo puede cumplir cuando actúa como tal sus preceptos.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> No, es una forma antigua de SUBJUNTIVO, que se sigue usando hoy en día, que hace las funciones de IMPERATIVO, ya que no existe el IMPERATIVO de NOSOTROS.
> 
> 
> 
> ... lo que demuestra que no entienes de gramática y que ni siquieras sabes lo que es "exhortar":
> 
> *modo imperativo*
> 1. m. Gram. El que manifiesta desinencias exclusivas para denotar mandato, exhortación, ruego o disuasión.
> 
> *exhortar*
> 1. tr. Incitar a alguien con palabras, razones y ruegos a que haga o deje de hacer algo.


 
*VAMOS no es subjuntivo como COMIERA no es INDICATVO a pesar de tener un origen INDICATIVO,*
Muéstrame un texto serio que conjugue a *vamos* como SUBJUNTIVO.
Ivy29


----------



## xOoeL

No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.

Y ahora, un mensaje cifrado para todo el que lo entienda:

Ayte. de producción: ¡Vámonos, átomos!
Rainier Wolfcastle:¡Venga, vámonos!
Ayte. de producción: ¡Vámonos, átomos!
Rainier Wolfcastle:¡Venga, vámonos!
Ayte. de producción: ¡Vámonos, átomos!
Rainier Wolfcastle:¡Venga, vámonos!
Ayte. de producción: ¡Vámonos, átomos!
Rainier Wolfcastle:¡Venga, vámonos!
Ayte. de producción: ¡Vámonos, átomos!
Rainier Wolfcastle:¡Venga, vámonos!

...pero de la discusión.

PD: Que alguien borre este mensaje por _off-topic_ si no lo hago yo


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Ivy, lee lo que ponen los demás, hazme el favor. En el mensaje número 45 te he puesto un extracto de una gramática de Manuel Seco en la que pone "vámonos" como ejemplo de uso del *presente de subjuntivo* con valor de imperativo.
> 
> *Repito: Presente de subjuntivo, no indicativo.*


 

No he visto un sólo texto CONJUGAR a vamos como subjuntivo, sólo lo veo PRESENTE : Yo voy tú vas el va nosotros vamos ellos van, ustedes van.
<<<DRAE :
IMPERATIVO  ve (tú) / andá (vos) id (vosotros) / vayan (ustedes).
Subjuntivo Presente vaya,vayas,vaya,vayamos,vayáis, vayan.<<<.

no veo 'vámonos'   o ' VAMOS'conjugado como presente de subjuntivo.

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

Insisto una vez más, como haces tú:

* No intentes hacer la norma a partir de una excepción*. El imperativo es un modo propio que toma prestadas del *subjuntivo* las formas de las que carece en afirmativa y todas en negativa. No me voy a molestar en darte más explicaciones.

A partir de ahora no voy a participar más en este tema. Animo a los demás a hacer lo mismo.

Eso sí, aviso a los lectores de este hilo que estén estudiando español, que no hagan caso de las teorías expuestas por Ivy29, pues son erróneas. Si tienen dudas sobre algo concreto, abran un hilo nuevo.


----------



## Ivy29

xOoeL said:


> No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
> 
> Y ahora, un mensaje cifrado para todo el que lo entienda:
> 
> Ayte. de producción: ¡Vámonos, átomos!
> Rainier Wolfcastle:¡Venga, vámonos!
> Ayte. de producción: ¡Vámonos, átomos!
> Rainier Wolfcastle:¡Venga, vámonos!
> Ayte. de producción: ¡Vámonos, átomos!
> Rainier Wolfcastle:¡Venga, vámonos!
> Ayte. de producción: ¡Vámonos, átomos!
> Rainier Wolfcastle:¡Venga, vámonos!
> Ayte. de producción: ¡Vámonos, átomos!
> Rainier Wolfcastle:¡Venga, vámonos!
> 
> Hay ciegos que NO comemos o tragamos ENTERO. No acepto a vamos como subjuntivo así como no acepto COMIERA como INDICATIVO, a pesar de su origen INDICATIVO. Los textos también son ciegos. NO HE VISTO un sólo texto que conjugue a *vamos* como subjuntivo. DRAE última edición, María Moliner, Gili y Gaya.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Insisto una vez más, como haces tú:
> 
> *No intentes hacer la norma a partir de una excepción*. El imperativo es un modo propio que toma prestadas del *subjuntivo* las formas de las que carece en afirmativa y todas en negativa. No me voy a molestar en darte más explicaciones.
> 
> A partir de ahora no voy a participar más en este tema. Animo a los demás a hacer lo mismo.
> 
> Eso sí, aviso a los lectores de este hilo que estén estudiando español, que no hagan caso de las teorías expuestas por Ivy29, pues son erróneas. Si tienen dudas sobre algo concreto, abran un hilo nuevo.


*Son erróneas las mías las de Gili y Gaya, María Moliner.*
*Bueno me quedo en el ERROR pues VAMOS es INDICATIVO ni siquiera Subjuntivo.*

Ivy29


----------

